# Agnus Castus



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peter, 

I wonder if you could put my mind at rest.

I was told i had PCO's three years ago and have now been refered to Barts for IVF to begin in July, at Barts the consultant told me i no longer have PCO's which is great and i beleive this is because i was taking Agnus Castus (chaste berry).I've now stopped taking it as my GP told me not to mix herbal remedies with my treatment.
Barts also did a blood test to measure my LH & FSH as this result determined my drug dosage.
This was within the normal range but i'm wondeing
if this was normal because of the Agnus Catus and if my drugs are going to be based on the wrong levels of lh and fsh causing IVF not to work.

I'm due to return to Barts and collect my drugs on 7th July but i think i'm just getting worried about pco's coming back now i've stopped the agnus castus.

Thank-you Peter

Kim xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

kimmy said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I wonder if you could put my mind at rest.
> 
> ...


----------

